# Coyote Hunting Calls



## alexwannabe (Nov 12, 2004)

I live in Southwestern North Dakota and I was wondering if there was a downright outstanding call. If you can think of anything let me know. If anybody knows anything about night vision and hunting yotes at night give me a reply. thankx


----------



## alexwannabe (Nov 12, 2004)

K ill do that...whats your addy?


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

alex wannabe night vision is illegal in the state of ND i believe but hunting in the winter under the moonlight is a blast


----------



## alexwannabe (Nov 12, 2004)

thank you for telling me that!! I was wondering about it and i didnt know anything about night vision. Thank you before i wasted my money. Can you see through a scope at night though...Even if there is a full moon wiht snow?...


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

If you have good snow cover and a clear sky with a decent moon turn your scope way down and you would be amazed how well you can see. I've seen coyote coming at 400 yds with my naked eye and the help of elevation! gotta try it but your sleep schedule is wrecked for about two days


----------

